# Where to get teak in SF bay area



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

I am up against practically rebuilding the interior of my boat due to wood rot. I will do it over a long time, one bulkhead at a time but I need to find a good (read cheap) supplier for marine plywood and teak cleat stocks and planks. 

I live in the San Francisco bay area. Can anybody recommend a supplier?

Thanks.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Handloggers, INC.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

I think Handloggers shut down. Macbeth hardwoods is in the south city and Berkley


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

Boatsmith said:


> I think Handloggers shut down.


Hmmm... then I wonder who answered their phone, "Handloggers, may I help you?" today.


----------



## Boatsmith (May 3, 2009)

I saw Tim at the Miami show in Febuary on his new catamaran and he told me that he shut down the business and sold the building. I am of course on the other side of the country so this is not local knowledge.


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

"Cheap Teak"?:laugher 
Here is a link to Handloggers. Handloggers, INC.


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Handloggers seems like a good place. I hope they are not shut down. Will call them tomorrow. Heard about Macbeth before but I was trying to find a more marine oriented place. Afterall, lots of boats out here on the bay. 

Thanks all for the information.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Southern Lumber (San Jose) does sell it, but it is VERY pricey....


----------



## L124C (Oct 4, 2007)

turbulicity said:


> Handloggers seems like a good place. I hope they are not shut down. Will call them tomorrow. Heard about Macbeth before but I was trying to find a more marine oriented place. Afterall, lots of boats out here on the bay.


Thats funny. I usually try to find stuff for my boat at less marine oriented places, as I'm tired of getting ripped off at "marine" prices, for no other reason than the item is "marine". Macbeth certainly has marine grade ply, and I think Teak is Teak. It's what you do with it that makes it marine. You might also look into IPE. Another hard wood that isn't quite as pricey as teak, with similar characteristics. I'd rather use Teak, but at over $30 a board foot (last time I checked)....


----------



## Mark F (Mar 7, 2006)

Aura Hardwoods in Santa Cruz has teak. They also have a yard in San Jose. Last teak I bought at Aura was $24 bf. Aura Hardwoods


----------



## turbulicity (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the references. For the teak cleat stocks, I am thinking of buying teak patio furniture and ripping it apart to use the teak. I need to do my math on this but it could be a cheaper option if I come across a deal.


----------

